# PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren



## Khabarak (23. Mai 2016)

*PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stand am Freitag eine Weile im Zeitschriftenhandel am Hbf und da ist mir das Sonderheft Windows 10 für Senioren aufgefallen.
Neugierig hab ich mal rein gelesen, ob es was für meine Großeltern ist, die sich gerade mit Windows 10 sehr schwer tun.

Nach kurzem Blättern war leider klar, dass es nicht sehr für Senioren geeignet ist.

1) Das Heft strotzt nur so vor "Denglisch" - siehe "button" und "meeting" (letzteres übrigens als einziges, englisches Wort in einer Aufzählung zu den Möglichkeiten des Kalenders)
2) Der Ansatz mit den Screenshots zu den einzelnen Schritten ist löblich, leider sind die Detailbilder für die meisten Senioren schlicht viel zu klein. (Trotz Brille hab ich die Schriftgröße und Symbolgröße auf 150% gestellt - auf einem 1080p 27" Monitor)

Nach ein paar kurzen Leseproben ist das Heft wieder zu allen andren ins Regal gewandert.
Für einen genaueren Blick waren mir die €10 dann doch zu schade - vor allem, da ich hier dann nur eine Liste an Änderungsvorschlägen gebracht hätte und das Heft dann in die Rundablage gewandert wäre.

Fazit:
Löblicher Ansatz, nur leider am Zielpublikum vorbei.
Selbst meine Computer-affine Mutter sah die gleichen Kritikpunkte.
Sie hat in ihrer Firma PCs erst mal in den 80ern etabliert und spricht fließend Englisch.


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*

So ist das nunmal wenn junge Menschen für Senioren zu Schreiben versuchen. Und an Senioren fehlt es dem Computec Verlag nunmal.  
Hatte das Heft auch gesehen und es sofort wieder ins Regal gelegt.


----------



## Khabarak (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> So ist das nunmal wenn junge Menschen für Senioren zu Schreiben versuchen. Und an Senioren fehlt es dem Computec Verlag nunmal.
> Hatte das Heft auch gesehen und es sofort wieder ins Regal gelegt.



Ich weiß, dass sowas nicht grad leicht ist.
Mein Vorschlag dazu wäre:

Den verschiedenen Redakteuren ein Vorabexemplar als PDF mitgeben und mit den vorhandenen Senioren mal durchlesen und Bemerkungen aufschreiben.
Die Alternative wäre, sich dieses Wissen einzukaufen... aber da dürfte es leichter sein, die Senioren mal anzusprechen.

Edit:
In der aktuellen Form ist das Sonderheft halt leider nutzlos und eher frustrierend.


----------



## ifrflyer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> So ist das nunmal wenn junge Menschen für Senioren zu Schreiben versuchen. Und an Senioren fehlt es dem Computec Verlag nunmal.



Von einem Printmedium erwarte ich eigentlich, dass es sich mit seiner Zielgruppe auseinandersetzt.


----------



## GEChun (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Löblicher Ansatz, nur leider am Zielpublikum vorbei.
> Selbst meine Computer-affine Mutter sah die gleichen Kritikpunkte.
> Sie hat in ihrer Firma PCs erst mal in den 80ern etabliert und spricht fließend Englisch.



Aber wenn man fließend Englisch spricht, dann sollte man wissen was "button" oder "meeting" heißt...
Das sind ja jetzt keine Wörter die so unglaublich schwer wären...


----------



## Kiryu (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*

Darum ging es doch gar nicht, sondern um die Tatsache, dass man mit derartigen Vokabeln den Senior als Zielgruppe vielleicht nicht unbedingt korrekt bedient.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## wait (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*

Kann mir einer mal was erklären:

Wie definiert man den Begriff "Senioren"?


----------



## Metalic (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*



wait schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal was erklären:
> 
> Wie definiert man den Begriff "Senioren"?


Wikipedia macht das schon ganz gut 
Senior – Wikipedia


----------



## GEChun (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*



Kiryu schrieb:


> Darum ging es doch gar nicht, sondern um die Tatsache, dass man mit derartigen Vokabeln den Senior als Zielgruppe vielleicht nicht unbedingt korrekt bedient.
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu



Ja, aber genau darum sag ich das ja, diese Vokabel sagen Grundsätzlich nur das aus was sie übersetzt heißen.
Es ist wirklich sehr sehr selten wenn da mal eins dabei ist, das wirklich eine ganz andere quasi Wort-fremde Bedeutung hat.

Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, lese ich wahrscheinlich schon seid Jahren alle Texte wie ein Senior!


----------



## wait (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*

@Metalic

Finde ich nicht. 

Spezielle Anforderungen an Internetseiten fur Senioren - mario-vogelsteller.de


----------



## Khabarak (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*



GEChun schrieb:


> Aber wenn man fließend Englisch spricht, dann sollte man wissen was "button" oder "meeting" heißt...
> Das sind ja jetzt keine Wörter die so unglaublich schwer wären...



Meine Mutter hat auch keine Probleme mit den Wörtern.

Und die Vokabeln sind auch nur dann "leicht" wenn man auch nur im Ansatz weiß, dass ein "button" ein "Knopf" ist - nicht wirklich intuitiv.
Gleiches gilt für "meeting".
Du musst bedenken, dass der Anteil der Englisch sprechenden 50+ Jährigen nicht wirklich groß ist.
Selbst unter denen ab Baujahr 80 gibt es viele, die mit Englisch nichts anfangen können.

Meine Großeltern sind Baujahr 1922, da gab es in der Schule nur dann Englisch, wenn man in der ersten Fremdsprache Französisch gut war.

Btw: "Stop" gab es bis 1945 auch nicht in unseren Breitengraden.
Das kam erst mit den Amis und Briten nach dem Krieg.


----------



## GEChun (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: PCGH Sonderheft - Windows 10 für Senioren*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat auch keine Probleme mit den Wörtern.
> 
> Und die Vokabeln sind auch nur dann "leicht" wenn man auch nur im Ansatz weiß, dass ein "button" ein "Knopf" ist - nicht wirklich intuitiv.
> Gleiches gilt für "meeting".
> ...



Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich dir da zugestimmt.
Aber meine Geschwister sind auch Ende 40 und bei denen wurde Englisch definitiv schon in der Schule unterrichtet.
Wenn man da nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen ist sollte man da schon im deutschen aus den Kontext gerissene Wörter im Satzzusammen hang erkennen können...
Und "Knopf" wird auch im deutschen als etwas zum drücken verwendet...


----------

